# Tarantula species from philippines, how many?



## JAMMIR (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello arachnoboards, i'm from romblon. philippines. Would like to ask the I.D. of this species. Thanks guys

This tarantulas are ranging 4-6inches LS

Tarantula #1:



#2:


#3:


#4:


----------



## FrostyCakee (Jun 8, 2011)

I think #4 is : Selenocosmia samarae but not 100% on that I'd look into it though.


----------



## JAMMIR (Jun 8, 2011)

FrostyCakee said:


> I think #4 is : Selenocosmia samarae but not 100% on that I'd look into it though.


How about the 1st & 3rd pic? No selenobrachys right?


----------

